# how to clean/prep hair algae covered driftwood for a new tank setup



## Snowflake311 (Apr 20, 2011)

bleach it. Put it in a bucket with bleach and let it soak for a few hours. Then rinse it well and let it dry out. It should be algea free after the bleach but letting it dry will make sure it's gone.


----------



## fresh.salty (Jul 2, 2010)

Not sure about hair algae but I'm the king of treating driftwood that has BBA. lol Excel works but so does hydrogen peroxide and it's way cheaper.

I just lay the wood on the cement and use a spay bottle until it's dripping off. If it's really bad I may spray it again when it looks like it's drying out. Then I just hose it down and back in the tank it goes. Takes a few days in the tank until the wood looks clean again.


----------



## BlakeAronson (Oct 19, 2006)

should i cut the bleach down with water, if so how much bleach? 10%, 25%, 50%, 100%?


----------



## DerekFF (May 24, 2011)

Snowflake311 said:


> bleach it. Put it in a bucket with bleach and let it soak for a few hours. Then rinse it well and let it dry out. It should be algea free after the bleach but letting it dry will make sure it's gone.


Letting bleach dry doesn't mean that it is gone. Washing it off very well is about the only way to make sure it's gone. Also prime will neutralize any trace bleach left

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

is it dry?

if so, I use a powerwasher


----------



## Snowflake311 (Apr 20, 2011)

DerekFF said:


> Letting bleach dry doesn't mean that it is gone. Washing it off very well is about the only way to make sure it's gone. Also prime will neutralize any trace bleach left
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


I know that. I was saying letting it dry makes sure the algea is dead. I did not mean to make it sould like drying does anything about the bleach. 

I Also use Dechoranator. It helps nuterlize the bleach. So when I bleach wood I always add it during a water change right after I add the dechoranator. never had any problems.


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

I second the idea of peroxide. Safer to use in the tank and does a great job at killing hair algae.


----------



## DerekFF (May 24, 2011)

Snowflake311 said:


> I know that. I was saying letting it dry makes sure the algea is dead. I did not mean to make it sould like drying does anything about the bleach.
> 
> I Also use Dechoranator. It helps nuterlize the bleach. So when I bleach wood I always add it during a water change right after I add the dechoranator. never had any problems.


:icon_wink


----------



## mscichlid (Jul 14, 2008)

After whatever treatment you decide to use, while it is wet scrub it with a wire brush or a safe scrubby pad, soak again and treat to remove the chemical treatment.


----------



## fresh.salty (Jul 2, 2010)

mscichlid said:


> After whatever treatment you decide to use, while it is wet scrub it with a wire brush or a safe scrubby pad, soak again and treat to remove the chemical treatment.


Very few of the pieces of wood I have will stand up to a wire brush.


----------

